# Squirrel in an Outfit Challenge!!!



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

1. Find a picture of a squirrel dressed in an outfit.
2. Post the picture of the squirrel in an outfit.
3. You are awesome.

To achieve true awesome it MUST be a squirrel (in an outfit)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

This squirrels is in cat outfits that is only visible to cats.




























This squirrel knits his own jumpers or buys them secondhand, because his conscience does not allow him to buy firsthand from major retail stores that are involved in unethical business practices. He also has excellent taste.










This squirrel is a bit of a war-mongering *******, but she is certainly good-looking.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

These pictures are so ridiculous, I can't stop cracking up


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kcnca said:


> 1. Find a picture of a squirrel dressed in an outfit.
> 2. Post the picture of the squirrel in an outfit.
> 3. You are awesome.
> 
> To achieve true awesome it MUST be a squirrel (in an outfit)


Cool. But I thought it was a rat.  Sorry, silly of me.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Even squirrels need a little love


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This squirrel dressed up as a squirrel, so he could go to a furry convention.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

probably offline said:


> This squirrel dressed up as a squirrel, so he could go to a furry convention.


Here is mutual appreciation probably offline: Squirrel-Goat


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A squirrel dressed up as dinner :3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Kcnca said:


> Here is mutual appreciation probably offline: Squirrel-Goat












(I ****ing can't handle the cuteness of this)


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so utterly amused


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------

